# Ironmag Research Chems Clen Experiment



## spinyvegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

Time to slash some fat quick off of spiny. Being a rep, I was lucky enough to be selected to try this out. And I plan to put it to the test. Started with 80mcgs today. I'm loving it already. Shaking like crazy and soon to be expelling water like a faucet. Thanks goes to my boss Heavyiron and my IMR superiors. Great people here.


----------



## s2h (Jun 21, 2014)

good to hear Spiny....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh yeah. Upped to 100 today but did it after my workout because I was still feeling the effects this morning. Very potent.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Lowered the dose for my rat today. Was the least I could do when he would wake up and still be shaking. This is powerful stuff.


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

sounds on point man, sick of all these underdosed companys


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Jn12345 said:


> sounds on point man, sick of all these underdosed companys



You got that right


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

how many times has your lab rat ran clen?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Jn12345 said:


> how many times has your lab rat ran clen?



Too many to count but that little fucker is a beast


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

good to know man, ill log mine today for IMR


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Jn12345 said:


> good to know man, ill log mine today for IMR



Good to hear your rat is ready


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

he has ran 4 different brands before so will be able to tell easily


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Jn12345 said:


> he has ran 4 different brands before so will be able to tell easily



Fucking rats


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 24, 2014)

Where can I get rats to try these experiments on?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

psychowhitekenny said:


> Where can I get rats to try these experiments on?



They like gyms


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

This is going to be an interesting log. Spiny is already in great form. This is the icing


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Zoo in the house


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Fucking rats


I named my rat Mr. Cheeks. Cuz he's fat.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine is chocolate jimmy


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Mine is chocolate jimmy


I'm gonna jimmy your chocolate


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

If you know what I mean


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

He's a snitchbitch from prison


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Zoo in the house


Don't mind me. I'm just the cleaning maid.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Btw,  pic from a week ago. 245 lbs


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

You're so goddamn juicy, bro.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Chubs


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Chubs


You calling me fat?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

ZOO said:


> You calling me fat?



No?.me


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)

Sexy research in here


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 26, 2014)

My research subject has dropped 4 lbs of water weight already. He is very pleased with this product.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 28, 2014)

Rat is down 6 lbs and loving this. He usually overeats on the weekends but back to it monday. Can't trust the rat around carbs


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 1, 2014)

Rat put on 2 lbs over the weekend but will be losing them and more


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

Solid lookin 245 spiney.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 7, 2014)

Solid as fuck bro


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2014)

Pretty good for no tan, baby oil and bad lighting...


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 8, 2014)

Rat got sick. Will start our research again next week


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 14, 2014)

You gotta stop buying those cheap rats from overstock.com


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

But they are so damn cute. Started experimenting on him today again. He already has a hot neck. Good signs


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 16, 2014)

Rat is loving this. You know its good clen when the rat is still shaking in the morning


----------



## bodock (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds good, Looking forward to using some IMR products soon


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 18, 2014)

Rat has been eating like crazy but he's losing lbs. I know its just water weight but bloat is always good to get rid of


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 18, 2014)

Are you tutting the rat thru the normal 2 week on/ 2 week off routine, or something different?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 18, 2014)

Guillotine said:


> Are you tutting the rat thru the normal 2 week on/ 2 week off routine, or something different?



Yes but the 1st 2 weeks he got sick after 10 days


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 18, 2014)

Gotchya.  Glad the rat is feeling better.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 18, 2014)

He's a fat rat


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

My rat is staying the same weight but looking slimmer daily. He's on a bulking diet and training too


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 26, 2014)

Weight has not moved at all. Not a lb. Rat has got it going on.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 30, 2014)

Weight is up about 3 lbs. Probably because of the influx of carbs. Rat will run through sunday then finish up.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Jul 30, 2014)

nsp said:


> Solid lookin 245 spiney.



This.  You have enough muscle on you that you can get away with a little chubs.  Skinny-fat is the new skinny


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm going to end this log as it seems that my bulking has taken over with no more water to shed. This is the best clenbuterol I have ever used. By far. The shakes were minimal as long as I kept my dose down. 60 to 80 mcgs is about what I stayed at.  Sweating was very apparent and so was the water loss. Definitely going to be my go to from now on. Weight stayed at 239 pretty much the whole time until this last week while i was bulking. Now to try other IMR products. Here are my final pics yesterday at 250 lbs.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 11, 2014)

Seriously Spiny you look awesome bro, nice work. Ideal physique in my opinion


----------



## FIRSTBLOOD55 (Aug 22, 2014)

psychowhite said:


> Where can I get rats to try these experiments on?



i have a rat you can try it on!... my rat has been quite curious about trying clen for quite some time now! 

he is currently on a cycle of epi/4-ad/x1kt.... would it be ok for this rat bastard to use something like that along with them? or should he maybe cycle off of those first before using something like clen?


----------



## FIRSTBLOOD55 (Aug 22, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> I'm going to end this log as it seems that my bulking has taken over with no more water to shed. This is the best clenbuterol I have ever used. By far. The shakes were minimal as long as I kept my dose down. 60 to 80 mcgs is about what I stayed at.  Sweating was very apparent and so was the water loss. Definitely going to be my go to from now on. Weight stayed at 239 pretty much the whole time until this last week while i was bulking. Now to try other IMR products. Here are my final pics yesterday at 250 lbs.



look lean as hell spiny! good stuff man... 

quick question for you... what do you do when coming off of a cycle of clen? anything specific you have to take afterwards?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 22, 2014)

No. Just watch for that hunger rebound


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey spiny, my rat ran 150 mcg at the top for a week and i had so much water that came in my ankles had severe adema,i had to completely stop it for a week,but it was working like a blast furnace,if you run over 100 mcs take in alot of water,as it seems to draw in more water when in a good aas cycle with it and t3,good luck and you look good and thick and fairly lean,we all like lean Rats lol..


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome info


----------

